# DVC Sales Presentation Invite



## GadgetRick (Aug 31, 2009)

Received an invite to a presentation they put on in Garden City Long Island yesterday. We're not ready to buy but figured it would be a nice afternoon since they hinted Mickey and friends might show up. Figured we could get more pics with the kids (even though we just returned from the World a week ago).

Anyway, they held it at the Garden City Hotel--a nice hotel in Garden City, which is a nice town on Long Island (for those of you not familiar with the area).

We were greeted warmly by the staff--similar to all Disney staff actually. Didn't feel sleezy like so many other timeshare presentations we've attended. They moved a large group (100 or so people?) into a large room for a group presentation. While we waited for the, "show," to start, they had a 3 piece band playing and a few monitors up with Disney trivia. We got a bad with a Disney portfolio and a little glowing pen thingie (the kids will like them). Disney staff, "worked," the room asking questions of people getting to know them while we waited.

When the show started they had DVC (the woman on some of the shows they do) come out--she is quite funny--do some of her thing. They then had the two, "hosts," of the show come out and start explaining DVC (the program). Every so often they'd have another guy come out for his, "key," to open the doors behind them which had a monitor to show something or other. DVC (the woman) came out from time to time as well. Was quite entertaining actually.

They (eventually) got to the pricing (for BLT) and it's $112 per point with various discounts (I think it was $12 per point, $14 per point and $16 per point--over 300 points but I can't remember exactly where the other breaks kicked in along with some broadway show tickets.). Then they broke the group and, if we wanted to speak with a sales person we could. They had a dessert dance party downstairs with Mickey, Minnie, Pluto and Goofy. We went down for about 30 minutes and the kids--especially my little one--enjoyed themselves.


----------



## disneydor (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## GadgetRick (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks. The lighting was hell there or they'd actually be GOOD pictures. But it was nice for the kids to be able to actually dance with the characters. Can't really do that in Disney. They enjoyed it...


----------



## bnoble (Aug 31, 2009)

> Can't really do that in Disney.


A friend of mine attended a dance party held during evening Extra Magic Hours at Studios.  I don't recall which characters, but there's an option.  I think some of the hard ticket events at Magic Kingdom might do this too--I recall a couple from the new-defunct Pirate & Princess Party.


----------



## GadgetRick (Aug 31, 2009)

bnoble said:


> A friend of mine attended a dance party held during evening Extra Magic Hours at Studios.  I don't recall which characters, but there's an option.  I think some of the hard ticket events at Magic Kingdom might do this too--I recall a couple from the new-defunct Pirate & Princess Party.


Wasn't aware of those. Nice thing about this was it didn't cost me $50 a person like everything else at Disney these days.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your Doorway to Dreams experience. 

Your kids looked like they had a great time.


----------



## GadgetRick (Sep 2, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Thanks for sharing your Doorway to Dreams experience.
> 
> Your kids looked like they had a great time.



You're welcome. They certainly did...especially the 3 year old. 

We used to own OKW so we already understand how it all works. We want to buy back in at some point (hopefully) into BLT but can't do it at the moment.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pictures of your lovely family and of DVC Doorway to Dreams!


----------



## littlestar (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Nice looking family.


----------

